

Show HN: We built an open source app to visualize data from Serial Podcast - enayetn
http://anylytics.io/serial

======
enayetn
In case you haven't heard of Serial
([http://serialpodcast.org](http://serialpodcast.org)), it is a podcast that
dives deep into the minutiae of the fifteen year old homicide case. A case
that resulted in the conviction of seventeen year old Adnan Syed, a Pakistani
American living in Baltimore, MD, who maintains his innocence to this day.

This project can be found at [https://github.com/Anylytics/serial-
map](https://github.com/Anylytics/serial-map), we'd love to hear your thoughts
and suggestions!

------
andy_ppp
Amazing series... Are we any closer to proof that he did or didn't do it -
should never have been convicted based on the evidence provided by the state,
but as with the author of the series, there are still lingering doubts.

I still do not understand why he wasn't asked more clearly about his
relationship with Jay and why Jay wasn't really easy to discredit in court.

Sadly his attorney sounds very dislikeable in court and I think that's why the
jury convicted Adnan.

~~~
andy_ppp
His attorney has filed a new thing...

[http://cjbrownlaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Syed-
Supple...](http://cjbrownlaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Syed-Supplement-
FINAL.pdf)

------
armandososa
While this is a really well done project (I don't like the icons, though, they
look so 2005) and while I love the Serial podcast too, If I was a friend or
family of the victim(s) I'd be heart-broken to find how fast the story and the
crime is becoming pop culture.

------
shoebappa
This is some pretty intense work, thanks! Wish they had thought about doing
something like this themselves, would really help to have some supporting
materials like this to go along with the audio.

